
Who is the prototypical rich person? - _ttg
http://gregmankiw.blogspot.com/2019/01/who-is-prototypical-rich-person.html
======
crispinb
An article by two economic academics proves something about "the Left", and
it's wrong anyway because 'most rich people I know' something something
something.

